# China's mid Asia,Xinjiang region



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

image courtesy of photobucket

Xinjiang is an autonomous region (Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region) of the People's Republic of China. Xinjiang is spanning over 1.6 million km2 (comparable in size to Iran or Western Europe), which takes up about one sixth of the country's territory. Xinjiang has 13 ethnic groups and borders the Tibet Autonomous Region and India's Leh District to the south and Qinghai and Gansu provinces to the southeast, Mongolia to the east, Russia to the north, and Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Tajikistan, Afghanistan, Pakistan and India to the west.


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

Xinjiang's capital city,Urumqi.at the foot of Tianshan mountain.


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

Urumqi


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

Xinjiang people


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

Xinjiang people look very different among themselves,many uighurs and other minority groups in Xinjiang complain that only Chinese looking ones can find a good job and more easily blend in the Chinese mainstream culture.here are some Chinese looking Xinjiang girls,they look quite like Han Chinese.


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

Xinjiang people


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

Xinjiang people


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

Xinjiang PLA officers and police


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

Xinjiang CCP party boss and representives


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

Xinjiang people


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

Xinjiang people


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

Xinjiang people


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

Xinjiang people


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

Xinjiang people


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

Xinjiang people


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

Xinjiang people


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Beautiful Place and beautiful People, only exist in my dreams.*



xizhimen said:


> Urumqi


*^^ This photo is definately from Tokyo, look at the rainbow bridge on the upper left corner!* :cheers:


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

I found this pic from a Xinjiang website,Tokyo i guess may have more skyscrapers but the photo above doesnt have any and it should be taken on a mountain top .but i can be wrong,check this out,the pic is from this page.http://image.baidu.com/i?tn=baiduimage&ct=201326592&lm=-1&cl=2&word=%CE%DA%C2%B3%C4%BE%C6%EB%D2%B9%BE%B0#pn=42


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

xizhimen said:


> I found this pic from a Xinjiang website,Tokyo i guess may have more skyscrapers but the photo above doesnt have any and it should be taken on a mountain top .but i can be wrong,check this out,the pic is from this page.http://image.baidu.com/i?tn=baiduimage&ct=201326592&lm=-1&cl=2&word=%CE%DA%C2%B3%C4%BE%C6%EB%D2%B9%BE%B0#pn=42


*Have u noticed the small blue dot at the upper left corner as well? that's the Daikanransha Ferris wheel near the Rainbow Bridge at Odaiba, a large artificial island in Tokyo Bay. Click the wikipedia link below will give u the clue to solve yr puzzle.*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odaiba

*Tokyo is like Beijing, has heaps of medium rise Buildings.
Plus i don't think Beijing has that quality of night lights effection(Maybe except for the CBD Area) , let alone Urumqi!!! It'll take Beijing & Shanghai two more decades to catch up with Tokyo*:cheers:


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

huh,i dont know about 2 decades,cause cities develop so fast in China,2 decades ago Beijing an Shanghai like pretty dark at night.


----------

